# Sorority Tank



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

I kind of redid the tank again just to change the composition to see what it will be like. Second half is just the girls in the tank.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151159220560041


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

*Here is a better video*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l45Hqh4SNwc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

I like it! Very well set up! Your girls are beautiful!!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

The comment about salt on Facebook was stupid. GO throw lemon juice in his eyes lol. JK

Nice tank though.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

haha yeah, it's because he has a salt water aquarium. Thanks!


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

OMG I love your tank! Do you have CO2 on that?


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

I tried to go low tech on this tank, all hard to kill plants xD


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol. Sorry still a dummy in all these xD. Nevertheless, your tank looks gorgeous! is algae a problem in low light tanks?


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

actually, I used 6500k high lights and there are algae problems but that is because I have it so close to the tank. I might try to fix it with a single oto catfish since it reoccurs alot (that is if my duckweed doesn't stop the algae)


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

The tank that I just took down earlier had about 5 otos in it but they just can't keep up with the algae bloom that I had to take it down.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

whaaa really? that's a shame, praying for that duckweed to work xD


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, it was bad, then I changed the bulb to 6500k and it just gotten worse.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

I would image, did you just get green algae?


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol I got hit real hard, from green algae to brown/red and hair algae.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

so thatttts why you wanted the duckweed! lolol. did it arrive yet?


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

yeah I got it man! haha. Oh I also wanted it because I have a lidless setup xD


----------

